# [Ebay] Nintendo Wii Sports Resorts Pak schwarz, Zubehör, Spiele.......



## Snake999888 (12. Dezember 2010)

*[Ebay] Nintendo Wii Sports Resorts Pak schwarz, Zubehör, Spiele.......*

Servus,
meine gute Wii muss weichen, da die Kinect einzug erhalten hat. 

Bei Interesse:
shop.ebay.de/lempiman/m.html


Grüße


----------

